# Pic gallery of sundays hunt



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

http://integratedfacilitysys.com/2k4Ducks.htm

A day in the swamp


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice pics....it's cool to see different ways people hunt in other states, looks interesting


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Cool pictures, I didn't realize that these were taken in NY, I was kinda wondering where this spot was, looks like a nice set-up...


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Sweet pics. Looked like you had fun.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Really cool to see NY getting into it!!!I like the Pics and would love to see more about hunting there!!!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Right on...different tactics the same goal..thanks for sharing


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice pics..........ive seen a few pictures of N.Y. goose hunters during your resident season and they were shooting alot of bands, are they pretty common? :sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

them are some great pics :thumb:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

welcome come to New Yorker... I am former from NY for 34 yrs and now I am living in ND for one yr and one month... of course I missed ducks and geese hunting in NY... and in ND I have no place to go or with to hunt for ducks and geese... it is seem many posted and hard to find a place where to go hunting in ND for waterfowl.


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

J.D. said:


> Nice pics..........ive seen a few pictures of N.Y. goose hunters during your resident season and they were shooting alot of bands, are they pretty common? :sniper:


Geese or bands? As far as geese, yeah there are TONS of residents here. The first season limit is 8/day. Goose closes for a couple weeks when duck opens, then 2nd season goose Oct 23 and the limit is 2/day (migratory birds coming through).

I don't run into many goose hunters. We pretty much stick to duck hunting but will try our best to get geese curious enough to fly within range if we do see them.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

wow this yr in NY limit earlier season 8? I shot five canada geese limited earlier season with in 15 to 20 minutes five days in rows on Long Island , NY then go work


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

and at the Fingers lake is very good waterfowl hunting too too many geese there


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

fishunt said:


> wow this yr in NY limit earlier season 8? I shot five canada geese limited earlier season with in 15 to 20 minutes five days in rows on Long Island , NY then go work


Hah! I hear ya fish! 8 birds is a lot of goose stroganoff!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

u are very lucky for this yr u got limit 8 geese ... I missed NY hunting and friends.. oh well I am all alone and will get used it


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great website and pics! :beer:


----------

